# Norton/Symatec questions



## fongster (Oct 19, 2001)

I recently got a G4 Quiksilver and am running 9.2 on it as I mostly use Quark, AI, and PS. I have some older symatec software from when I had a IIci. They are SAM 4.0 and norton utilities 3.1. Can I use these? I don't think they are updatable--too old. Or at least that's what the symantec site suggests. BTW, that site and support are a pain in the butt--there's no email contacts nor phone numbers on there. It's obvious they don't want you to bug them. I am almost ready to buy another brand. Is Syamantec the way to go as far as these types of products (considering my OS and applications, too)? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Iolaire (Nov 4, 2001)

I don't know if the old software will work, I'd guess probably not.  However, on ebay people regullary list what is probably OEM versions of the newest norton software in the $25 range.  System Works 1.0 has all the regular norton "tools" and also virus scan.  www.dealnn.com also recently listed a vendor who had the OEM software also, but the price was $25+shipping so it is probably cheaper on ebay.

The OEM version that I got was just a CD in a sleve with the serial number on a sticker on the sleve.  Bare-bones, but cheap, and the fact that the namebrand vendor was selling it as reported on dealnn makes me feel that the ebay stuff is legitimate (also they have been selling it all year - if it was not legitimate Symantic would shut them down).
Good luck,
iolaire


----------



## edX (Nov 17, 2001)

It will cost more money but I would reccomend techtoolpro and drive 10 from micromat. Together they do everything for 9.2 and X. Wait alittle bit and drive 10 might be all you really need for basic upkeep. As of yet it does not optimize. The methods they use are alot safer than norton. the trade off is that it takes longer. I recently suffered a power outage while attempting to optimize my 80gb external. I didn't lose any data that I can tell. could have lost a lot if it had happened in norton utilities. While I still use norton for antiviruss, one of my next planned purchases is to add virex. they built a free osx version to make sure we weren't totally defenseless. techtool does virus cheking but it is really weak.  My own experiences with trying to communicate with norton were a big part in my choosing not to upgrade w/them. It's too long a story to tell here, but suffice it to say your observations about their not wanting to be bugged sound right to me. 
BTW, you should also pick up techtool lite 3.0.1. It's free and does some of the most basic fixes rather nicely.

this is just the opinion of an everyday user. I am not a tech genius or any thing like that.


----------

